
Shadows & CSS3 for n00bs - bound008
http://owltastic.com/2009/12/shadows-and-css3/
======
yycom
Can someone explain me the current fashion to have pale text-shadows? I find
it strange-looking.

~~~
thwarted
It makes the text look slightly embossed. It makes as much sense as rounded
corners. I think it does look a little better, but I also think that's because
it's new. I've been meaning to map these kinds of style trends and determine
their half-life.

